# Shooting at h.s. today, Colorado



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Trending information, 3 students shot since the following story was posted. Teacher was the target, but got a heads up and left the building.

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/local-news/police-paramedics-called-to-arapahoe-high-school

CENTENNIAL, Colo. - The suspected gunman is dead after a shooting at Arapahoe High School, according to the Arapahoe County Sheriff Grayson Robinson.

Two students were shot. One is in serious condition, the other has minor injuries.

Robinson said he believes the suspect died from a self-inflicted gunshot wound.

Hundreds of students were evacuated safely. More are currently being evacuated.

The Sheriff's office tweeted that parents should go to Shepherd of the Hills Church at 7691 South University Blvd.

A witness told 7NEWS she saw police in riot gear at the scene.

Arapahoe High School is at 2201 East Dry Creek Road in Centennial.

Littleton Public Schools and Elizabeth schools have been placed on lockdown. Cherry Creek Schools are on secured perimeter, which means the outer doors are locked. Douglas County Schools is on lockout, which means there is increased alert, all doors locked, visitors need ID to get in and children will be dismissed at normal time with increased patrols. All public schools in Aurora have been placed on lockdown as a precaution, according to Aurora PD.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Watching coverage of this on Fauxe News, they had a map up of this school, columbine, and the multiplex theater... WTF are they putting in the water out there?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

With all due concern for the victims and prayers for their well-being; I wonder what this will do to the political climate in a state already in turmoil over the Second Amendment. If I'm not mistaken Aurora is a fairly large city outside of Denver and is wrought with anti-conservative ideology.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> With all due concern for the victims and prayers for their well-being; I wonder what this will do to the political climate in a state already in turmoil over the Second Amendment. If I'm not mistaken Aurora is a fairly large city outside of Denver and is wrought with anti-conservative ideology.


Columbine in Littleton, Aurora and Centennial are all in the Denver Metro area.

I know where this school is, and someone said it was in Littleton (could be) but it says Centennial. It is close to the border for those districts. This is an upper middle class area. Actually, John Elway's home used to be just a couple miles from this school. I don't know if he still lives in the mansion he lived in before the divorce.

They just said it is Littleton Public Schools, same as Columbine.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Are your weapons lock-up?*

This resent school shooting is another log in the fire for the media and politicians but how did the student get the weapon?, who own the weapon?, and why was the weapon not properly secured?
Another case of unsecured weapons.
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/man-arrested-after-7-year-old-brings-loaded-gun-to-school/


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Another case of unsecured weapons.
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/man-arrested-after-7-year-old-brings-loaded-gun-to-school/


My cousin who is 20, won a rifle recently and is so proud of her knew "toy" that she posted it on facebook today, and called it her toy. Well, I had to respond to her post and ask her to be very careful, to keep it locked up. She and her friends are drinkers and worship at the altar of alcohol. I told her of someone I knew who accidently killed his roommate after drinking and saying "Its not loaded." I predict there will be something that will happen. The police visit her and her brothers too frequently. So many young men are talking about her rifle online. Too young and reckless if you ask me to have a gun. If she kept it at her mother's house, no problem. But she has an apartment with lots of parties.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Several thins sorta pop out bout this. 

1. How do ya just walk inta a school with a shotgun? Nobody see's this anywhere long the line?

2. The person what was supposed ta be the target gets notified an leaves before this all occurs? Why weren't everbody alerted in the first place?

Security seems ta be a real problem in all these "gun free zones", seems ifin the staff woulda been armed, somebody coulda stopped this lots sooner, just my opinion course.

Lets ask all the anti's, why don't there gun free zones work? No guns be allowed there so there should never be a situation like this should there?

Guns ain't the problem. We seem ta have a abundance of disturbed folks runnin amuck in our communities. The goobernuts wan't them removed from institutions designed ta deal with em an have em out in population. Don't thin that be workin out real well an many a these folks don't get the hep they need fer some reason. Momma works with the mentally ill an they keep forcin more an more of em outa care facilities an inta regular homes with little care er folks ta watch over em. They stop takin there meds, they wander round wherever they wanna go. Many buy alcohol an get illegal drugs an wind up in situations they wouldn't if still under supervised care. Nota good thin what so ever.

Life seems ta be perty cheap these days. Young folks don't seem ta understand once ya pull that trigger life has ended. There ain't no reset button er earn so many points an ya get extra lives. It be the real world nota game.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

OldCootHillbily,

He lives in an entitled community with other entitled people. He may have classmates with the last name of Elway and the likes. He had been kicked off the debate team by the teacher he was after because he was argumentative.

All the news is saying that the teacher's leaving was actually probably the best thing he could have done, in hopes that the shooter would leave because the teacher was not available.

Not meaning to be insensitive, but it sounds like he had all the makings of a lawyer, IMHO.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*What do all these*



weedygarden said:


> OldCootHillbily,
> 
> He lives in an entitled community with other entitled people. He may have classmates with the last name of Elway and the likes. He had been kicked off the debate team by the teacher he was after because he was argumentative.
> 
> ...


What do all these shootings have in common ?

1. They all take place in schools , movie theaters and other places where guns are forbidden .

2. The shooter is always deranged and want's to go out with headlines so he will be remembered.

3. In almost every case , as soon as the shooter is faced with armed resistance, he ends his own life.

The solution to this problem is to have armed resistance immediately available.
Schools should have an armed Deputy, security guard or educator on staff and present at all schools and school functions. The faster an armed person can threaten the shooter, the faster he will take his own life.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

We live near the school and my wife had an interesting point. With the Sandy Hook shooting you saw no live video of kids leaving, interviews with family and parents and only one creepy photo of the shooter. With this one there was numerous videos of lines and lines of kids leaving the school, countless interviews with parents and kids and tons of info on the shooter. Even my wife who does not subscribe to the same conspiracy views I do believes sandy hook was a hoax. Does anyone know anyone who actually lost a child? I remember seeing interviews with supposed parents and then seeing youtube debunking videos where the parents have web pages showing them as crisis actors for hire. Add in no live videos and everyone in America has a video camera on their phone and I smell BS in Connecticut!!


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well it says that the kid was after the teacher because of a debate! Guess the shooter didn't get his trophy! This is what happens when young adults are faced with failure for the first time in their life because everyone gets a trophy! This will only increase and take away the guns and it will be a knife, people are the problem and the liberal agenda and babying of our children is creating a future full of problems!


----------



## hauntedcuriosities (Dec 3, 2013)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Several thins sorta pop out bout this.
> 
> 1. How do ya just walk inta a school with a shotgun? Nobody see's this anywhere long the line?
> 
> ...


I agree 100:%!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

How about looking into how badly the school failed to see this kids mental state. The talking heads were going on about this (yes it is a tragedy) and the need for gun control and for some reason the reporter was in DC (WTF) showing clips of antigun crap, that reporter signs off, and they cut to a firearms incident on the Toronto subway, OK lots of gun control there but apparently it doesn't work !!!!! Are there no brains in the socialist idiots head, 

:factor10: The anti gun motto ???"I think it therefore it is a fact" :factor10:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

readytogo said:


> This resent school shooting is another log in the fire for the media and politicians but how did the student get the weapon?, who own the weapon?, and why was the weapon not properly secured?
> Another case of unsecured weapons.
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/man-arrested-after-7-year-old-brings-loaded-gun-to-school/


No, my weapons aren't locked up, they're hidden in various areas of my home in easy access, loaded & ready to be used to defend said home. What good does a gun do me locked up with ammo stored elsewhere? We raised our kids with values, morals, & boundaries.

These kids may have material things but don't assume they have love, safety, or security, or that they are valued by anyone. In upper middle class neighborhoods, it's not uncommon to find two parents with demanding careers & kids that are pawned off on whoever will take them. They go from school to daycare to nanny. The parents are too busy to participate in any real way in the lives of those kids so they grow up being shown self gratification is number 1. They learn what they live.

IMHO, these sorts of things will be a regular occurrence in "good" school districts. Kids are subjected to the trauma of divorce & institutionalization from infancy. I'm just amazed more of them aren't batsh!t crazy.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

mojo4 said:


> We live near the school and my wife had an interesting point. With the Sandy Hook shooting you saw no live video of kids leaving, interviews with family and parents and only one creepy photo of the shooter. With this one there was numerous videos of lines and lines of kids leaving the school, countless interviews with parents and kids and tons of info on the shooter. Even my wife who does not subscribe to the same conspiracy views I do believes sandy hook was a hoax. Does anyone know anyone who actually lost a child? I remember seeing interviews with supposed parents and then seeing youtube debunking videos where the parents have web pages showing them as crisis actors for hire. Add in no live videos and everyone in America has a video camera on their phone and I smell BS in Connecticut!!


Mojo, did you know the donation site for the victims was posted the day BEFORE the shooting?

How about these videos? I've had these for almost a year now, so I hope they are still active.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I understand that the school had a armed resource Officer and they figure once the Nut saw the Officer the Nut shot himself.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't see any one mentioning that the shooter was an opinionated socialist. They say he normally wore USSR tee shirts.

Several news paper articles had this socialist info deleted by the editors before they went to press. If the shooter would have been a conservative they would have printed or reported it already.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Tweto said:


> I don't see any one mentioning that the shooter was an opinionated socialist. They say he normally wore USSR tee shirts.
> 
> Several news paper articles had this socialist info deleted by the editors before they went to press. If the shooter would have been a conservative they would have printed or reported it already.


Because I could, I found his facebook page as soon as I found out what his name was. It was still up when the news gave up his identity. It was pretty sparse then. I didn't see anything that said anything about politics or views. If it was there, I didn't see it.

Just now, I looked for his facebook page, I did not find it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

This story today says that the shooter had a plan to take out the library and 4 classrooms of students also. The School Resource Officer's actions saved their lives. His message that was written in Latin makes me think he had a parent who was a lawyer.

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/new...her-classrooms-wrote-die-has-been-cast-on-arm



> *Arapahoe High School gunman planned to target 4 other classrooms, wrote 'Die has been cast' on arm*
> 
> The Arapahoe High School gunman planned to target at least five areas of the school -- the library and four other classrooms, according to a sheriff's report released Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

On the news today, the one shooting victim, Claire Davis, has died from her injuries in the shooting.

http://www.9news.com/news/article/370006/339/Arapahoe-High-School-shooting-victim-dies-in-hospital



> KUSA - The teen who was shot at Arapahoe High School died at the hospital Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Claire Davis, 17, passed away with her family by her side.
> 
> ...


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Exactly my point*



TheLazyL said:


> I understand that the school had a armed resource Officer and they figure once the Nut saw the Officer the Nut shot himself.


The people who do this crave to be totally in charge of their environment and everyone surrounding them.

This is why a school is so enticing.

The moment that they are faced with the loss of total control,(another armed person) they regain control by killing themselves before someone else can do it.

In their perverted mind, they are proving that they never lost control over everyone else.

They remain a winner.

In this particular case a Deputy Sheriff was on site and approached the shooter within 80 seconds and the shooter,threatened with losing control, regained it in the only way he could by taking his own life.


----------

